# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] Holy Paladin PvP [NEW! Ret PvP Profile!]

## Dominium

DISCONTINUED - No computer to play on + permanently banned

Holy Paladin


-------> Arena <-------

Automatic Hand of Sacrifice Usage Against Polymorphs and Repentance.Instant Cleansing of Crowd Control Effects, Unless the Target is Affected by UA or VT.Automatic Refreshing of Sacred Shield (You Choose Which Target, by Applying Sacred Shield)Automatic Hammer of Wrath on Arena Enemies Without TargetingDoes Not Hard-Cast Divine Light (only used with Infusion Procs)Significantly Higher Health % for Flash of Light / Holy Shock / Divine Light compared to the Rated BG ProfileAutomatically Uses Holy PrismAutomatically Uses Hand of Freedom (only on party mates, not on yourself)Automatic HoP Usage Against Warriors with Recklessness PoppedAutomatically Casts Turn Undead on MouseoverAutomatically Divine Shields below 20% Health :3


Keybinds

Left Shift - Pause Profile / Hammer of Justice Mouseover Target

Left Control - Denounce Spam on Target

Left Alt - Repentance on Target


Talents
_Note - '?' Means that it is Your Choice_

? / ? / 3 / ? / 3 / 1

Glyphs

Turn Evil (Mandatory)Flash of Light (Highly Recommended)Denounce

Suggested Stats

Intellect > PvP Resilience > Mastery >= Spirit > Rest

I would suggest gemming Intellect/PvP Resil

Reforge Everything *except Spirit* into Mastery


_Obvious note: use the 'Holy Arena 2v2' for 2v2 and 'Holy Arena 3v3' for 3v3._



-------> Rated Battleground <-------

Uses Eternal Flame LogicUses Holy LightHard Casts Divine Light, but RarelyDoes NOT Use Holy Prism Automatically (Best to use it on an enemy if many friendly players nearby)Automatically Uses Hand of Freedom (only on party mates, not on yourself)Automatic Flag Capture / PickupSwitches Bacon of Light Automatically for Massive HealingSometimes Cleanses... Best to Cleanse by Yourself (at least for now)Automatically Casts Turn Undead on MouseoverAutomatically Divine Shields below 20% Health :3


Keybinds

Left Shift - Pause Profile / Hammer of Justice Mouseover Target

Left Control - Denounce Spam on Target

Left Alt - Repentance on Target


Talents
_Note - '?' Means that it is Your Choice_

? / ? / 2 / ? / 3 / 1

Glyphs

Turn Evil (Mandatory)Flash of Light (Highly Recommended)Beacon of Light (Mandatory)

Suggested Stats

Intellect > PvP Resilience > Haste >= Spirit > Rest

I would suggest gemming Intellect/PvP Resil

Reforge Everything *except Spirit* into Haste


Download (Holy)





-------> Retribution Paladin <-------

_Disclaimer: This Profile is still in a Beta-Like Phase_

Perfect, Fluid Damage RotationDifferent Logic Depending on eg. RangeIncredible Burst LogicBurst Toggle - When Activated, Uses Your Cooldowns Automatically, At the Best TimeInstant ROOT Emancipate (does NOT Emancipate out of slows)Automatically Uses Hand Of Freedom On Party Mates, On Yourself Only if You have Cooldowns BlownAutomatically Picks Up / Return BG FlagsHeals Yourself And Mates (Needs a lot of tweaking depending on gear / setup)Automatic Turn Undead on MouseoverAutomatically Uses Holy PrismHas An AoE Mode (HoTR + Divine Storm) - Activated With Right Control



Keybinds

Left Shift - Pause / Mouseover HoJ

Left Control - Burst Mode toggle

Left Alt - Flash of Light target

Right Control - AoE Mode toggle


Talents
_Note - '?' Means that it is Your Choice_

? / ? / ? / ? / 1 / 1

The profile supports both Selfless Healer and Sacred Shield (SS is pref. for arenas)



Glyphs

Turn Evil (Mandatory)Templar's Verdict (Highly Recommended)Word of Glory


Suggested Stats

Strength > PvP Resilience >(Depends on comp/gear)= PvP Power > Haste > Mastery > Rest

I would suggest gemming Strength/PvP Resil

Reforge Everything You Can into Haste


Very Important - Put Your On-Use Strength Trinket to slot 13 (Upper Trinket slot)!


Download (Retribution)




_Overall - Profile does NOT work on non-english game clients._

----------


## saga3180

Amazing profiles! Will have some feedback in a bit  :Smile: 
+2rep

----------


## saga3180

> Hello everyone!
> 
> Decided to start my own profile thread, to keep everything together. I hope you don't mind :3
> 
> I have the following profiles: *Holy Paladin RBG*, *Holy Paladin Arena 2v2*, *Holy Paladin Arena 3v3*
> 
> *Rated BG Profile*
> 
> NOTE: Use the "Holy Paladin RBG" profile
> ...


Also no eternal flame logic for arenas?

----------


## Dominium

> Also no eternal flame logic for arenas?


Nope, only Sacred Shield is used for arenas, sorry. EF kinda sucks, maybe except 5v5s.

----------


## saga3180

> Nope, only Sacred Shield is used for arenas, sorry. EF kinda sucks, maybe except 5v5s.


Oh alright was just asking since i don't normally pvp that much.

----------


## sed-

"*Switches Bacon of Light automatically."
Q_Q what if i want the bacon!

----------


## Dominium

> "*Switches Bacon of Light automatically."
> Q_Q what if i want the bacon!


Remove the ability "Bacon" from Active Abilities in Rotation Editor. Then you can cast BoL on whoever you want  :Smile:  If your question was serious, that is :P


******* up something with the RBG profile, uploading a fixed version!*

Please redownload or simply remove 'New HoF' from the Active Abilities in the RBG profile. I will fix it later, it bugged out after the new patch.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/46903116/Dom...v2%20fixed.zip

----------


## Apocalypse59

These looking pretty amazing, my Paladin just hit 90 actually.
I'll give them some testing and leave some feedback when I can.
Thanks for all your hard work Dominum.

----------


## aghost917

is there any way we can get it to cast Hammer of Justice if Repentance is down and target is not Repentanced?

I cant even get PQR to even cast Hammer of Justice.

----------


## Dominium

> is there any way we can get it to cast Hammer of Justice if Repentance is down and target is not Repentanced?
> 
> I cant even get PQR to even cast Hammer of Justice.


Sure that's easy. I'll send you the code tomorrow. PS I normally just use HoJ myself, have it bound to Shift+G works no problem.

----------


## maleth

Love the profiles, like to see them doing well. +rep

----------


## maleth

After looking at the the way the profile deals with Sacred Shield I think it would be best if it could just keep it refreshed on whichever target I select. I think that would be much better. Sometimes I don't see it active on anyone for instance. First kind of kind of 'fault' I can find with this gooooood profile.

EDIT: For some reason it seems to be working better now without changing anything. Lol. Just beat a Glad team we've been loosing to these past 2 weeks. Noice.

EDIT 2: I think we need something to deal with Necrotic Strike. Does it count it as damage and heal through it because that would be best.

----------


## Dominium

> After looking at the the way the profile deals with Sacred Shield I think it would be best if it could just keep it refreshed on whichever target I select. I think that would be much better. Sometimes I don't see it active on anyone for instance. First kind of kind of 'fault' I can find with this gooooood profile.
> 
> EDIT: For some reason it seems to be working better now without changing anything. Lol. Just beat a Glad team we've been loosing to these past 2 weeks. Noice.
> 
> EDIT 2: I think we need something to deal with Necrotic Strike. Does it count it as damage and heal through it because that would be best.


Good idea with the SS! I dont like the current logic anyway. I am gona look into necrotic strikes, I hope theres a easy way to check for that, but it might be rather hard. Gratz on your win  :Wink:  please keep on reporting bugs/commenting on the logic!

Sacred Shield will be very easy, ill just check if SS is active on a party mate and if it is then reapply at eg. 10 seconds left

----------


## Ralphiuss

> "*Switches Bacon of Light automatically."
> Q_Q what if i want the bacon!


@Dominium

Your profile says "Bacon" you know like the food  :Smile:  

Also a suggestion...



```

if PQR_CustomTargetHP > 80 then return false end if PQR_CustomTargetHP < 80 and PQR_SpellAvailable(53563) and not UnitBuffID("target", 53563)then return true end 


```

I was using this and noticed it was spamming BoL on people at times...

----------


## Dominium

> @Dominium
> 
> Your profile says "Bacon" you know like the food  
> 
> Also a suggestion...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hehe yeah I know, joking around  :Wink:  Like to have fun while coding :P

Is that my BoL code? Replace UnitBuffID("target", 53563) with UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 53563)  :Smile: 

Ill see what I can do about Sacred Shield (what maleth said) and look into Necrotic strikes, but I don't think I'll have enough time to code it today :<

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Hehe yeah I know, joking around  Like to have fun while coding :P
> 
> Is that my BoL code? Replace UnitBuffID("target", 53563) with UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 53563) 
> 
> Ill see what I can do about Sacred Shield (what maleth said) and look into Necrotic strikes, but I don't think I'll have enough time to code it today :<



That is your code...and I knew it! my bad I should have known that "target" should be PQR_CustomTarget

----------


## Dominium

> That is your code...and I knew it! my bad I should have known that "target" should be PQR_CustomTarget


Stupid me :< I was writing the BoL code as one of my first abilities a looong time back, didn't know how to check for buffs/debuff on PQR_CustomTarget :P

I won't be updating anything yet, probably tomorrow or wednesday since I don't want people to have to download a new version every day :P Btw maybe you can link me to some thread/post on how to setup a SVN or how to make it possible to update via PQR Rotation Manager?

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Stupid me :< I was writing the BoL code as one of my first abilities a looong time back, didn't know how to check for buffs/debuff on PQR_CustomTarget :P
> 
> I won't be updating anything yet, probably tomorrow or wednesday since I don't want people to have to download a new version every day :P Btw maybe you can link me to some thread/post on how to setup a SVN or how to make it possible to update via PQR Rotation Manager?


Take a look at this concerning SVN.Getting Started with Google Code Hosting, Subversion, and TortoiseSVN without feeling like an Idiot « // Internet Duct Tape

To use the PQR updater you'll need the SVN setup with a text file created looking like this. 



```
        --    ^ COPY THIS ^    --
        --    | URL INTO  |    --
        --    "   PQR     "    --
        -------------------------


--IF YOU ARE VIEWING THIS FILE IN A WEB BROWSER

--OPEN PQR, OPEN "ROTATION EDITOR", SELECT "DOWNLOAD PROFILE FROM URL"

--AND PASTE THE URL FOR THIS WEBPAGE THERE.

--ALL FILES BELOW WILL AUTOMATICALLY BE DOWNLOADED AND INSTALLED FOR YOU.

Link to abilities.xml from svn
link to roatations.xml from svn

--DATA File
Link to data file if you have one from svn.
```

Then you just give people the link to the txt file on the svn. They paste the link within PQR and it downloads.

----------


## Dominium

Meh managed to get the SVN working but can't download the profile via PQR ;/ 

Don't have time now, I'll work on that tomorrow

----------


## maleth

> Hehe yeah I know, joking around  Like to have fun while coding :P
> 
> Is that my BoL code? Replace UnitBuffID("target", 53563) with UnitBuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 53563) 
> 
> Ill see what I can do about Sacred Shield (what maleth said) and look into Necrotic strikes, but I don't think I'll have enough time to code it today :<


Yeah the SS change would be brilliant, and something with necrotic strikes wud be amazing.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Meh managed to get the SVN working but can't download the profile via PQR ;/ 
> 
> Don't have time now, I'll work on that tomorrow


Give me link to SVN i'll get the text file working.

----------


## Dominium

> Give me link to SVN i'll get the text file working.


https://dominium.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ 

dominium - PQR Holy Paladin PvP Profiles - Google Project Hosting

Not sure which one you need :P

----------


## Ralphiuss

> https://dominium.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ 
> 
> dominium - PQR Holy Paladin PvP Profiles - Google Project Hosting
> 
> Not sure which one you need :P




```
        --    ^ COPY THIS ^    --
        --    | URL INTO  |    --
        --    "   PQR     "    --
        -------------------------


--IF YOU ARE VIEWING THIS FILE IN A WEB BROWSER

--OPEN PQR, OPEN "ROTATION EDITOR", SELECT "DOWNLOAD PROFILE FROM URL"

--AND PASTE THE URL FOR THIS WEBPAGE THERE.

--ALL FILES BELOW WILL AUTOMATICALLY BE DOWNLOADED AND INSTALLED FOR YOU.

http://dominium.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/Dominium_PALADIN_Abilities.xml
http://dominium.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/Dominium_PALADIN_Rotations.xml
```

You probably used the https one. PQR doesn't like https.

Make a text file with that and host it on svn. Use the link for the text file in PQR.

----------


## xLegendx

What happen to the Ret profile you had :O

----------


## jackus

I will test this out  :Smile:

----------


## aghost917

> Sure that's easy. I'll send you the code tomorrow. PS I normally just use HoJ myself, have it bound to Shift+G works no problem.


Hey can I get that code? I cant PQR to cast Hammer of Justice at all.

----------


## Dominium

Here you go  :Smile: 

Replace your Repentance code with this, also change 'Target' to Custom (in the settings on the bottom left) and Spell ID to 0.




> if UnitExists("target") 
> and PQR_SpellAvailable(20066) 
> and IsLeftAltKeyDown() then
> CastSpellByID(20066, "target")
> end
> 
> if UnitDebuffID("target", 20066) == nil then
> if UnitExists("target")
> and not PQR_SpellAvailable(20066) 
> ...



Edit: 200th post weeee ;D

----------


## Dominium

Updated, please download from main post.




> *04/12/2012 New Version, please download!*
> 
> Changes:
> 
> Fixed Beacon of Light in RBGs.
> 
> Changed logic for Sacred Shield (reapplys at <15 secs left on the target that you choose)
> 
> Significantly increased health % for heals when target has a Necrotic Strike debuff (not 100% perfect but better then nothing)
> ...

----------


## aghost917

How do you change the Autotarget Low HP to not only heal your target and/or mouseover?

Also you have Freezing Trap id 1499 on Cleanse but when my hunter freeze traps it says debuffid 3355

----------


## Dominium

> How do you change the Autotarget Low HP to not only heal your target and/or mouseover?
> 
> Also you have Freezing Trap id 1499 on Cleanse but when my hunter freeze traps it says debuffid 3355


It will only heal your target if you target an ally. Just don't target anyone or target someone from the enemy team, I don't think it's possible to change.

Thanks for the ID, I'll look into that. Everything else working alright?

----------


## aghost917

> It will only heal your target if you target an ally. Just don't target anyone or target someone from the enemy team, I don't think it's possible to change.
> 
> Thanks for the ID, I'll look into that. Everything else working alright?


Turn Evil trys to cast on ally demon targets.

I think you need to change your cleanse for 2v2 and 3v3



```

if not UnitDebuffID("party1", 8122)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 5782)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 111397)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 118)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 61305)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 28272)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 61721)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 61780)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 28271)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 103139)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 6358)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 44572)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 15487)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 64044)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 12598)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 2139)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 1499)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 20066)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 853)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 105593)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 31661)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 5484)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 339)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 47476)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 8122)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 5782)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 111397)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 118)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 61305)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 28272)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 61721)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 61780)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 28271)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 103139)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 6358)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 44572)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 15487)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 64044)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 12598)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 2139)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 1499)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 20066)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 853)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 105593)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 31661)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 5484)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 339)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 47476)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 8122)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 5782)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 111397)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 118)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 61305)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 28272)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 61721)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 61780)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 28271)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 103139)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 6358)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 44572)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 15487)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 64044)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 12598)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 2139)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 1499)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 20066)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 853)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 105593)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 31661)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 5484)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 339)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 47476) thenreturn falseend-- Party 1if PQR_SpellAvailable(4987)and IsSpellInRange("Cleanse", "party1") == 1and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party1", 0.1) == false  thenif not UnitDebuffID("party1", 30108)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 124465)thenif UnitDebuffID("party1", 8122)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 5782)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 111397)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 118)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 61305)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 28272)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 61721)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 61780)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 28271)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 103139)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 6358)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 44572)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 15487)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 64044)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 12598)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 2139)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 1499)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 20066)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 853)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 105593)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 31661)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 5484)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 339)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 47476) thenCastSpellByID(4987, "party1")endendend-- Party 2if PQR_SpellAvailable(4987)and IsSpellInRange("Cleanse", "party2") == 1 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party2", 0.1) == false thenif not UnitDebuffID("party2", 30108)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 124465)thenif UnitDebuffID("party2", 8122)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 5782)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 111397)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 118)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 61305)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 28272)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 61721)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 61780)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 28271)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 103139)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 6358)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 44572)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 15487)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 64044)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 12598)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 2139)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 1499)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 20066)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 853)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 105593)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 31661)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 5484)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 339)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 47476) thenCastSpellByID(4987, "party2")endendend-- Party 3if PQR_SpellAvailable(4987)and IsSpellInRange("Cleanse", "party3") == 1and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party3", 0.1) == false thenif not UnitDebuffID("party3", 30108)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 124465)thenif UnitDebuffID("party3", 8122)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 5782)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 111397)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 118)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 61305)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 28272)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 61721)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 61780)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 28271)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 103139)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 6358)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 44572)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 15487)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 64044)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 12598)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 2139)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 1499)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 20066)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 853)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 105593)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 31661)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 5484)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 339)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 47476) thenCastSpellByID(4987, "party3")endendend 


```

The way you have it if party1 doesnt have anything to dispell it wont look for the other party members. And I dont know why you have it using "not UnitDebuffID" b/c it does it again when it looks to see if party member has the debuff id

Also i think the only way to get PQR to CLeanse all targets in Rbgs is to have it coded like this



```

-- member 1if PQR_SpellAvailable(4987)and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member[1])and IsSpellInRange("Cleanse", member[1]) == 1and PQR_IsOutOfSight(member[1], 0.1) == false  thenif not UnitDebuffID(member[1], 30108)and not UnitDebuffID(member[1], 124465)thenif UnitDebuffID(member[1], 8122)or UnitDebuffID(member[1], 5782)or UnitDebuffID(member[1], 111397)or UnitDebuffID(member[1], 118)or UnitDebuffID(member[1], 61305)or UnitDebuffID(member[1], 28272)or UnitDebuffID(member[1], 61721)or UnitDebuffID(member[1], 61780)or UnitDebuffID(member[1], 28271)or UnitDebuffID(member[1], 103139)or UnitDebuffID(member[1], 6358)or UnitDebuffID(member[1], 44572)or UnitDebuffID(member[1], 15487)or UnitDebuffID(member[1], 64044)or UnitDebuffID(member[1], 12598)or UnitDebuffID(member[1], 2139)or UnitDebuffID(member[1], 1499)or UnitDebuffID(member[1], 20066)or UnitDebuffID(member[1], 853)or UnitDebuffID(member[1], 105593)or UnitDebuffID(member[1], 31661)or UnitDebuffID(member[1], 5484)or UnitDebuffID(member[1], 339)or UnitDebuffID(member[1], 47476) thenCastSpellByID(4987, member[1])endendend 


```

And do that for each member so for Rbgs it would goto 10. Btw ^^^ code doesnt work b/c i dont know how to do raid members.

----------


## Vinshom

Hello Dominium, I am trying to fix SM holy paladin pve profile, I was asked a help and I am not a pally what so ever!! Can you tell me what have they changed for holy pve since 5.1 came out.

1- Any new spell.
2- Any spell id change. Thank you

----------


## Yiannisg

Nice job Dominium, any chance to make hand of freedom working? its a must for arena.

----------


## Dominium

Thanks for your reports everyone, keep them coming. I will make an update during the weekend fixing all the stuff.

Yiannisg, yeah, I just gota update spell IDs (something broke since 5.1) and HoF is ready. 

Cheers!

----------


## Dominium

[QUOTE=aghost917;2607920]Turn Evil trys to cast on ally demon targets.

I think you need to change your cleanse for 2v2 and 3v3



```

if not UnitDebuffID("party1", 8122)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 5782)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 111397)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 118)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 61305)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 28272)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 61721)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 61780)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 28271)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 103139)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 6358)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 44572)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 15487)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 64044)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 12598)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 2139)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 1499)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 20066)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 853)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 105593)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 31661)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 5484)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 339)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 47476)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 8122)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 5782)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 111397)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 118)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 61305)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 28272)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 61721)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 61780)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 28271)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 103139)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 6358)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 44572)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 15487)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 64044)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 12598)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 2139)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 1499)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 20066)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 853)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 105593)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 31661)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 5484)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 339)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 47476)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 8122)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 5782)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 111397)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 118)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 61305)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 28272)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 61721)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 61780)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 28271)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 103139)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 6358)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 44572)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 15487)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 64044)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 12598)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 2139)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 1499)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 20066)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 853)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 105593)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 31661)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 5484)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 339)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 47476) thenreturn falseend-- Party 1if PQR_SpellAvailable(4987)and IsSpellInRange("Cleanse", "party1") == 1and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party1", 0.1) == false  thenif not UnitDebuffID("party1", 30108)and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 124465)thenif UnitDebuffID("party1", 8122)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 5782)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 111397)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 118)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 61305)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 28272)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 61721)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 61780)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 28271)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 103139)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 6358)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 44572)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 15487)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 64044)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 12598)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 2139)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 1499)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 20066)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 853)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 105593)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 31661)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 5484)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 339)or UnitDebuffID("party1", 47476) thenCastSpellByID(4987, "party1")endendend-- Party 2if PQR_SpellAvailable(4987)and IsSpellInRange("Cleanse", "party2") == 1 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party2", 0.1) == false thenif not UnitDebuffID("party2", 30108)and not UnitDebuffID("party2", 124465)thenif UnitDebuffID("party2", 8122)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 5782)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 111397)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 118)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 61305)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 28272)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 61721)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 61780)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 28271)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 103139)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 6358)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 44572)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 15487)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 64044)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 12598)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 2139)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 1499)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 20066)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 853)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 105593)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 31661)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 5484)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 339)or UnitDebuffID("party2", 47476) thenCastSpellByID(4987, "party2")endendend-- Party 3if PQR_SpellAvailable(4987)and IsSpellInRange("Cleanse", "party3") == 1and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party3", 0.1) == false thenif not UnitDebuffID("party3", 30108)and not UnitDebuffID("party3", 124465)thenif UnitDebuffID("party3", 8122)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 5782)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 111397)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 118)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 61305)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 28272)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 61721)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 61780)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 28271)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 103139)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 6358)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 44572)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 15487)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 64044)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 12598)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 2139)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 1499)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 20066)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 853)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 105593)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 31661)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 5484)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 339)or UnitDebuffID("party3", 47476) thenCastSpellByID(4987, "party3")endendend 


```

The way you have it if party1 doesnt have anything to dispell it wont look for the other party members. And I dont know why you have it using "not UnitDebuffID" b/c it does it again when it looks to see if party member has the debuff id

Wow, thanks! Totally didn't think about that  :Embarrassment:  Weird noone else pointed this out. Definitely my #1 thing to fix. As for me first checking the "not ..." and then once again checking if they are... well I just want to be 100% sure about it, also that makes sure that it never gets stuck  :Wink:  Doesn't really change anything except for being a lot of code :P

Once again thanks, + rep.

PS As for RBG cleansing I am still not sure what to do, I will check out a few PvP profiles (not many out there :<) and see how other devs did it.

----------


## Dominium

OMFG I've been trying to fix HoF for an hour and found out that the problem was me checking for 'and ...' with nothing after the 'and' -.-'

----------


## maleth

> OMFG I've been trying to fix HoF for an hour and found out that the problem was me checking for 'and ...' with nothing after the 'and' -.-'


Lol :P When can we expect to see the new update pushed out then?

----------


## Dominium

> Lol :P When can we expect to see the new update pushed out then?


Tomorrow afternoon, got RBGs now :P Also managed to get a working RBG dispel thingy (copied from Cokx resto profile) although it sometimes drops my FPS quite badly, even though it's not causing Lua errors - I'll look into that. Also fixed Turn Undead.

----------


## Dominium

> Hello Dominium, I am trying to fix SM holy paladin pve profile, I was asked a help and I am not a pally what so ever!! Can you tell me what have they changed for holy pve since 5.1 came out.
> 
> 1- Any new spell.
> 2- Any spell id change. Thank you


Sorry for answering so late, nope, no new spells or changes in 5.1  :Smile:  And I can't really help you with a pve profile since I don't do any Pve :<

----------


## Edsaxe

Just wondering for people using this profile, what stat, gem and reforge priorities would you recommend?

For RBG's, spirit and resil, and crit for arena?

----------


## Dominium

For me: RBG: int>spirit>haste>rest

Arena: int>spirit>mastery>rest

I gem for mainly int but got some int/resilience gems too

----------


## Dominium

UPDATE 09/12/2012 !

So far got these changes:
-fixed dispelling in arena
-added a mouseover HoJ on left shift for those that want it...
-fixed HoF
-added a special HoF for when running 2s with a warrior, will only HoF him during reck/avatar, otherwise you gota HoF manually (this is so he can have 100% uptime during CDs)
-fixed a few spell IDs

DOWNLOAD

----------


## Dominium

Bump because of new update!

----------


## aghost917

> Also managed to get a working RBG dispel thingy


Where is the code for it? I dont see it in your new download.

Edit Nvm i found it...

----------


## Dominium

> Where is the code for it? I dont see it in your new download.
> 
> Edit Nvm i found it...


Note that it isnt working yet.. I concentrated on arena this time.

----------


## maleth

> Note that it isnt working yet.. I concentrated on arena this time.


 :Smile:  And happy you did!

Also I have a recommendation, right now the HoS seems to be used on the person more who is taking 0 damage. I've sat through full repentances and Poly's with a Sac up because of this.

Is there a way to get it to HoS the person taking the most damage, or on the least health if not that? (as a prio over the higher health one)

----------


## Dominium

Sure thats easy. I am super busy 2day but ill update that tommorow. Anything else?

----------


## Aegeus

Awesome profile! +Rep

----------


## happydado

I think that if u change repentace to focus target is better; no need change target in this way

----------


## somuchwinlol

how to use arena 2v2 w/ Warrior? have to focus something or target something or its fully automatic? it doesnt heal me when im low hp.. what spells i have to use that rotation dont use?

----------


## Nov17

will the profile work @ level 85?

----------


## Dominium

> I think that if u change repentace to focus target is better; no need change target in this way


Sure I will at least make that an option.




> how to use arena 2v2 w/ Warrior? have to focus something or target something or its fully automatic? it doesnt heal me when im low hp.. what spells i have to use that rotation dont use?


Just load it up, the only change there is that it uses HoF when he is slowed and he popped recklessness. Nope, dont need to focus or anything. Probably not healing you since the healing logic is that if you target a friendly player it will heal ONLY him, so basically don't target him/yourself :P I always keep the enemy healer targeted and my arena mate focused.




> will the profile work @ level 85?


I guess it should... try  :Wink: 

Cheers!

----------


## kierantguestie

damn iv been using TuanHa on honorbuddy a pay cc and omg it has n0othing on this  :Embarrassment:  this is epic!

----------


## happydado

> Sure I will at least make that an option.
> 
> 
> 
> Just load it up, the only change there is that it uses HoF when he is slowed and he popped recklessness. Nope, dont need to focus or anything. Probably not healing you since the healing logic is that if you target a friendly player it will heal ONLY him, so basically don't target him/yourself :P I always keep the enemy healer targeted and my arena mate focused.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it should... try 
> ...


Can u explain pls the healing logic?
If i target 1 enemy who the bot heal?
and if i need to heal only me what i need to do take myself in target?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> damn iv been using TuanHa on honorbuddy a pay cc and omg it has n0othing on this  this is epic!


Really? How is it better? I got the SE of his Paladin-CC and love it, but if this is better, great ^^ Tell a little more please on how its better and how to be successful with it.

----------


## kierantguestie

> Really? How is it better? I got the SE of his Paladin-CC and love it, but if this is better, great ^^ Tell a little more please on how its better and how to be successful with it.


For one the speed time and cast is so much better, the speed on TuanHa is slow and laggy, dont know how to explain ti just feels so much better at healing, i got to like 1500 and couldnt get any furthur with TuanHa cus the heals but when i tried this today iv got to 1780 so far and still going

----------


## Ninjaderp

Nice to hear, I may give this a try some time then ^^

----------


## Dominium

> Can u explain pls the healing logic?
> If i target 1 enemy who the bot heal?
> and if i need to heal only me what i need to do take myself in target?


It's pretty simple, you don't really need to target anyone at all :P

Targeting an enemy player/pet/whatever will continue to heal your party like normal.

Not targeting anyone also continues to heal everyone normally.

Targeting a FRIENDLY player or yourself will force the profile to heal ONLY that target. 

"and if i need to heal only me what i need to take myself in target" - I think I answered that above :P


I always either target an enemy or don't target anyone.

Cheers!

----------


## Dominium

Bump - added a significantly improved retribution profile! Please help me make it awesome by providing constructive feedback/suggestions  :Smile:

----------


## averykey

For your yoloswag code, you could put the code in pause instead, since you just want the rotation to stop.

Will add more updates as I go through the profile, can I use some of your code?



```

-- Don't Attack PvP ---local debuffList = { 20066, 19503, 90337, 1499, 6770, 2094, 31661, 6358, 1776, 33786, 642, 1022 }for i=1,#debuffList do     if UnitDebuffID("target",debuffList[i]) or (UnitExists("target") and UnitIsPlayer("target") and UnitIsEnemy("target", "player") == nil) then        return true    endend 


```

You don't need to return false if the code doesn't return true, it will skip the code if the argument is false.

----------


## Dominium

> For your yoloswag code, you could put the code in pause instead, since you just want the rotation to stop.
> 
> Will add more updates as I go through the profile, can I use some of your code?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> -- Don't Attack PvP ---local debuffList = { 20066, 19503, 90337, 1499, 6770, 2094, 31661, 6358, 1776, 33786, 642, 1022 }for i=1,#debuffList do     if UnitDebuffID("target",debuffList[i]) or (UnitExists("target") and UnitIsPlayer("target") and UnitIsEnemy("target", "player") == nil) then        return true    endend 
> ...


Hey Avery, of course you are free to use any code that I have  :Wink:  

Nope, I want the yoloswag pause to be in a different spot in the rotation then the normal pause, since I want abilities such as HoF to be cast even if my target is a friend  :Wink: 

Still kinda learning the usage of 'for', I am a pretty good C++ programmer but I haven't really put any effort into learning more advanced Lua hehe :P Made the new Hand of Freedom with for's  :Smile:  Thanks for this code I'll replace my current one with it!


*Updated my Retribution profile - added the Burst Mode!  Please redownload!*

----------


## Beelzix

oooooo will deff test this right now

----------


## Beelzix

so far really good works perfectly but i havent tried it in arena yet.
question will it support heal in arenas?

----------


## Dominium

> so far really good works perfectly but i havent tried it in arena yet


Haven't tried in arena as well :P

As I said in my first post, I currently don't play ret, so I am not sure what to add/change - please give me suggestions/tips once you test it out a bit more!  :Smile:

----------


## Beelzix

will do .

----------


## Beelzix

Dmg output is flawless its just the healing thats worrying me. 1st BG i died a little but im raising the % on hp it should heal me ill get back to ya in a bt

----------


## Beelzix

yep hmm the instant FoL isnt healing me that much and i have it set to 75-80

----------


## Beelzix

its ok for arena but its not cleansing alot and its not breaking slows that much but it does break them
im only able to give info on the gameplay im not any good at the coding
also itsnot castin saced shield
as for divine shield its not cancling all activity and its not bubbling right away. i have it currently set to 20 atm and its still not fast enough cause i died quick against a burst comp

other then those few errors ide recomend this to all rets XD

----------


## Dominium

> yep hmm the instant FoL isnt healing me that much and i have it set to 75-80


Well its mainly to be used on other mates since it heals a lot more on them, its kinda lame on self.




> its ok for arena but its not cleansing alot and its not breaking slows that much but it does break them
> im only able to give info on the gameplay im not any good at the coding
> also itsnot castin saced shield
> as for divine shield its not cancling all activity and its not bubbling right away. i have it currently set to 20 atm and its still not fast enough cause i died quick against a burst comp
> 
> other then those few errors ide recomend this to all rets XD


No sacred shield because as I said it is not supported atleast not yet  :Stick Out Tongue:  

For the divine shield you can increase the % if you want, I like it on 20.

Its only supposed to emancipate freezes and iam not gona change that at least for now. You can emancipate slowa yourself when you want to.

----------


## Dominium

One more thing Beelzix, you said that about divine shield, it doesn't stop all activity. Do you want it to stop attacking while you are divine shielded?

If yes then all you need to do is change Pause to this:

if IsMounted("player") then
return true
elseif IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then
return true
elseif UnitBuffID(642, "player") ~= nil then
return true
else
return false
end


Merry Christmas Everyone!

I hope you enjoy the new main post  :Smile:

----------


## chk

For the ret profile, what's the difference between this and TuanHA's ultimate version? (when both used in pvp settings)

----------


## Dominium

> For the ret profile, what's the difference between this and TuanHA's ultimate version? (when both used in pvp settings)


Who knows?  :Embarrassment:  Really no idea, lol. Usually PQR seems to work much better then Honorbuddy so I'd guess this _should_ be better then TuanHA's profile :P

Edit: when used by yourself ofc

Edit 2: need to edit Hand of Freedom a bit... something is bugged with it when cooldowns are used, will probably push an update tomorrow or something

----------


## saintsrlfc

Hello, Does anyone else have Lag when using Ret profile? The holy profile works great but when i come to use ret profile i get massive lag

Fantastic holy profile though

----------


## Dominium

> Hello, Does anyone else have Lag when using Ret profile? The holy profile works great but when i come to use ret profile i get massive lag
> 
> Fantastic holy profile though


Hmm yeah I've been experiencing that lately, I will be recoding it a lot during my free time soon. Glad you like the holy one!

----------


## saintsrlfc

> Hello, Does anyone else have Lag when using Ret profile? The holy profile works great but when i come to use ret profile i get massive lag
> 
> Fantastic holy profile though


When i'm mounted i get no lag at all.......Anyone help?

----------


## Dominium

Added Sacred Shield (works best in arenas, can't guarantee it will work good in BGs) also change HoF to cast on self always when you have Burst Mode turned on, not only when you have Holy Avenger (which was also bugging out lol). I also rewrote a few abilities, still getting FPS drops in battlegrounds... oh well. Leveling my WW monk atm, it's so much fun that I don't feel like working on my pally atm :3

Please redownload retri.

----------


## Dominium

Thread has been quiet lately, anyone wants some kind of updates/changes to suit their needs? For specific comps? You need to give me the ideas, I am currently playing my WW monk and loving it  :Smile: 

Might be doing more rewriting of the ret profiles somewhere around new years.

Cheers!

----------


## chiraz

I hope your profile not use Hand of Protection on flag carrier))

----------


## Dominium

> I hope your profile not use Hand of Protection on flag carrier))


Of course not  :Smile:  It only uses HoP automatically in arena anyway ;d

----------


## chiraz

I very glad to hear that) 
Anyone take high arena\rbg rating with your profile?)

----------


## Dominium

> I very glad to hear that) 
> Anyone take high arena\rbg rating with your profile?)


I am playing at ~1800 RBG rating and pushed to 2k in 2v2 in one evening. I know someone who plays 2k+ in 3v3 with it as well.

----------


## maleth

Moi, I'm using the Arena HPala profile. 2.2k at the moment, sound profile.

----------


## Seixalito

Personally i prefer to use Execution Sentence and everytime i download your profile i change the settings from Holy Prism to that.
One change you could do is to implement profile to be able to use both like you did with Sacred Shield.

I am not programmer but i am trying to understand how to improve your profile so here is my idea for a new skill to put there.
BGs --> more then 2-3 around you, cast Blinding light so you can cc like mages do with Frost Nova
Arena --> when you are below some % health use Blinding Light to cc your direct attacker (withim your range ofc) so you can heal yourself while attacker is cced. Most ppl forget about this usefull "stun".

Another awsome improvement would be the auto switch seals. Burst mode cast Seal of Truth, normal mode cast Seal of Justice and when our health is below some % use Seal of Insight

----------


## Dominium

> Personally i prefer to use Execution Sentence and everytime i download your profile i change the settings from Holy Prism to that.
> One change you could do is to implement profile to be able to use both like you did with Sacred Shield.
> 
> I am not programmer but i am trying to understand how to improve your profile so here is my idea for a new skill to put there.
> BGs --> more then 2-3 around you, cast Blinding light so you can cc like mages do with Frost Nova
> Arena --> when you are below some % health use Blinding Light to cc your direct attacker (withim your range ofc) so you can heal yourself while attacker is cced. Most ppl forget about this usefull "stun".
> 
> Another awsome improvement would be the auto switch seals. Burst mode cast Seal of Truth, normal mode cast Seal of Justice and when our health is below some % use Seal of Insight


Good idea, I guess it depends on what you like (ES vs HP). 

Your BG idea is good, but sadly it is simply impossible. PQR has no way to check how many mobs are near you  :Frown: 

The arena one could be interesting, I am not sure if I want to add it (I would never want the bot to decide when to use my 3 minute cooldown AoE blind) but if you want I can provide you with the code. As for Seals, you should be only using Truth  :Embarrassment:  although it might be a good idea to use Insight at lower Hp. I'll see what I can do.

Thanks for your suggestions!

PS Next time please say which profile you are talking about, ret or holy :P

----------


## kiekie

> Moi, I'm using the Arena HPala profile. 2.2k at the moment, sound profile.


2v2 or 3v3?

----------


## TSBowsta

I'm hardly even doing anything besides auto run shits just easy hah

Solid one now I can text and do arena perfect 

In about 40 minutes I went 20-0 with this good stuff. Thanks.

Edit: This is as Holy 2v2 playing 1800-1900 MMR

----------


## Nevodark

i dont play the holy so i cant comment but the ret profile barely ever seems to use HoW when its avalible often going for judgement or something else so i moved it up a big higher in the priority. not sure if theres anything you can do to fix this or ?  :Embarrassment:  other wise its quite a nice profile it seems

----------


## Dominium

> I'm hardly even doing anything besides auto run shits just easy hah
> 
> Solid one now I can text and do arena perfect 
> 
> In about 40 minutes I went 20-0 with this good stuff. Thanks.
> 
> Edit: This is as Holy 2v2 playing 1800-1900 MMR


Hehe, good job  :Wink:  My holy profile is a good couple times better then ret, because sadly I can't play ret now that I've been holy for so many weeks/months (stupid gear problem, thanks Blizzard)




> i dont play the holy so i cant comment but the ret profile barely ever seems to use HoW when its avalible often going for judgement or something else so i moved it up a big higher in the priority. not sure if theres anything you can do to fix this or ?  other wise its quite a nice profile it seems


Ah that would be a very easy fix, yeah well HoW should have priority over Crusader and Judgment, as for Exorcism I think that it actually hits harder.

I'll release an update with that later today, or tomorrow. Thanks!

----------


## Nevodark

> Ah that would be a very easy fix, yeah well HoW should have priority over Crusader and Judgment, as for Exorcism I think that it actually hits harder.
> 
> I'll release an update with that later today, or tomorrow. Thanks!


Judge / exo seemed to be built into the same bit of the prio was all so i just put it above both i think :P useing your holy profile now btw and it seems very good ^^

+Repped you

----------


## Dominium

> Judge / exo seemed to be built into the same bit of the prio was all so i just put it above both i think :P useing your holy profile now btw and it seems very good ^^
> 
> +Repped you


Well if the way you changed it it's working, then I guess I don't need to change anything :P Glad you like the holy profile, doing BGs or arenas?

----------


## bjokke

Tried the arena profile. Though it heals and debuffs, It sometimes waits with healing or doesn't heal me up fully when I bubbled.

Not sure if I am using it correctly but I checked the glyphs and talents and they match too.

Also is it normal for the profile not using beacon or buffs in two's?

----------


## Dominium

> Tried the arena profile. Though it heals and debuffs, It sometimes waits with healing or doesn't heal me up fully when I bubbled.
> 
> Not sure if I am using it correctly but I checked the glyphs and talents and they match too.
> 
> Also is it normal for the profile not using beacon or buffs in two's?


Yep, you're supposed to use Beacon and buff up by yourself  :Smile: 

As for it not healing I am not sure what do you mean, I just finished playing arenas and everything worked fine  :Smile:

----------


## Debordes

Pretty often, I would say 3-4 times an hour my WoW action bars become locked and I need to reboot the client, doesn't happen with any other profile, has anyone else mentioned this to you?

----------


## Captncrunch

This has happened to me a lot too, but with 2 separate profiles, this one and another , being a warlock profile..I thought it was my computer...

----------


## chiraz

I hope some day you will write a profile for all wow clients)

----------


## Dominium

The lock up happens because of morphed abilities, eg. Fist of Justice is morphed Hammer of Justice, in which case I should use CastSpellByName and not ID (which I am probably using). Which profile is locking up, holy or ret? 

As for profiles for other WoW clients, I can do that and some day I will, its just quite a bit more work  :Smile: 

Cheers

----------


## chiraz

I use holy profile, working very well for me.
But some spells not used.
I tried to translate some spells on my language.
I think it will help.

----------


## leonel916

Hey, Like the profile but is there a way to choose my own buff? I want to use kings since my buddy already has a mastery buff =s

----------


## Dominium

> Hey, Like the profile but is there a way to choose my own buff? I want to use kings since my buddy already has a mastery buff =s


If you want to buff manually, just remove 'BoK' and 'BoM' from the Rotation in Rotation Editor  :Wink:

----------


## Captncrunch

The lock up was happening on Holy, but I did a reinstall of PQR , got rid of a few addons, and it stopped.. I don't k now exactly what was causing it.

----------


## Dominium

I got some serious exams next week so all support for both my profiles is being paused until then, sorry.

----------


## leonel916

I dont see it using sacred shield. would be possible to make it use it on a friendly focus?

----------


## Dominium

> I dont see it using sacred shield. would be possible to make it use it on a friendly focus?


I can edit that for you, however it's made to keep up Sacred Shield on the target that you decide - eg. you apply it to party1 (your arena mate in 2v2) and it will keep it applied by rebuffing.

If you want to I'll send you code for auto apply/maintain on friendly focus  :Wink:

----------


## chiraz

HI Dominium! I have a little question -
Is it difficult to make Shockadin holy pally profile?))

----------


## leonel916

> I can edit that for you, however it's made to keep up Sacred Shield on the target that you decide - eg. you apply it to party1 (your arena mate in 2v2) and it will keep it applied by rebuffing.
> 
> If you want to I'll send you code for auto apply/maintain on friendly focus


that would be great. but how about mouse overs instead? like it will maintain apply on myself but if i hover over a friendly it will cast it on them instead. Also would like an override button. When Im trying to Bubble someone in need . I try to spam it with a macro I set up. but it keeps casting not allowing me to use a bubble

But even with default settings as as it is right now. Casting Sacred sheild on my target doesnt stay on my target it keeps swithing to an enemy so i cant even cast it

One last thing. A button that would cast repentance. I gotta fight the bot just to cast it lol. same goes for the hammers

----------


## novicane

Just started using this - great profile. I have not done much pvp but in arena I know paladins can lock down a healer or dps pretty good.

Was curious if we could setup a "lock down" mode on our focus. Maybe hit right shift/alt to turn it on. So blinding light, HoJ, Repentance, Rebuke, and Arcane Torrent (belf). This function should also check to make sure there already not a CC on the target (sheep, hex, etc).

----------


## Edsaxe

> that would be great. but how about mouse overs instead? like it will maintain apply on myself but if i hover over a friendly it will cast it on them instead. Also would like an override button. When Im trying to Bubble someone in need . I try to spam it with a macro I set up. but it keeps casting not allowing me to use a bubble. 
> 
> But even with default settings as as it is right now. Casting Sacred sheild on my target doesnt stay on my target it keeps swithing to an enemy so i cant even cast it
> 
> One last thing. A button that would cast repentance. I gotta fight the bot just to cast it lol. same goes for the hammers


Does the first line of your BoP macro start with /stopcasting?

Left Alt will repent your current target.

----------


## saintsrlfc

Look at the 1st page guys...

DISCONTINUED - No computer to play on + permanently banned

Dont think this profile will be updated anytime soon  :Frown:

----------


## maleth

Really would love someone to take over this profile if they can!

----------


## Taran32

Dom I realize you can't update this as regularly without a computer, but is there anything you can think of that might cause the massive FPS lag I get activating it? I want to say it's too many PQR Unit Distance checks (like COkx had in his early Feral PvP profiles), but I wasn't sure. Are you running a lot of those in this profile?

----------


## Carkas

Would love to see this updated for 5.2 <3

----------


## averykey

Hey dom, love the ability names  :Big Grin: . 

Get on skype man, avestermc.

----------


## Dominium

Everyone asking for an update: please tell me exactly what you need updated. From what I saw, holy didn't really get that many changes in 5.2  :Wink: 

@Averykey

Would be cool to do some coding with you but I am incredibly short on time lately, so I am just going to do any updates that are needed and go on  :Frown:

----------


## Carkas

I'd love to see the profile auto cast turn evil on Psyfiends, it does it well on the DK pet however doesn't do it for Psyfiends.

Also the range of the Fists of Justice is larger than Hammer of Justice but I don't think the profile knows that!

----------


## Dominium

> I'd love to see the profile auto cast turn evil on Psyfiends, it does it well on the DK pet however doesn't do it for Psyfiends.
> 
> Also the range of the Fists of Justice is larger than Hammer of Justice but I don't think the profile knows that!


From what I am aware of, HoJ/FoJ is supposed to be used manually O.o there is no ability for it in the rotation...

I'll check that thing about auto-fearing Psyfiends, although from what I remember it's supposed to fear anything that is fearable (Undead-turnable) but I might be wrong.

----------


## Carkas

> From what I am aware of, HoJ/FoJ is supposed to be used manually O.o there is no ability for it in the rotation...
> 
> I'll check that thing about auto-fearing Psyfiends, although from what I remember it's supposed to fear anything that is fearable (Undead-turnable) but I might be wrong.


Hey

Defo doens't fear psyfiends bro, for sure.

And there is a mouseover HoJ in ur profile, which is set to HoJ range and not FoJ rage.

I've been using ur profile for months, I know it inside out :P

Just those two things which could be improved. Oh and maybe when its HoS a poly or a Rep, if it will try it on target with lowest HP first? Often it will be thrown on someone who isn't being trained or taking dmg.

----------


## oswalt0

Psyfiend, Mindbender, and Shadowfiend are all "Aberration" I added it to the list under your mouse over section but it still doesn't work. Any other way you know how to do it?

Edit: Spelling

----------


## boxo

> And there is a mouseover HoJ in ur profile, which is set to HoJ range and not FoJ rage.


I'm in no way a coder, but there is a range check in the code. if you don't mind red text spam (target not in range) when using it, just by removing the line "and IsSpellInRange("Hammer of Justice", "mouseover") == 1" it should just attempt to use the ability and work at range.

Don't have a holy paladin, so I don't know, but that should work.

Edit:

Also, looking at the turn evil code, solely based on what i'm reading, the code looks for a player target, ie. someone in metamorphosis or lichborne. That being said, if you have a priest friend who doesn't ask a lot of questions, try removing the player qualification (in "UnitIsEnemy("mouseover", "player")" remove the "player") and see if that works. again, not actually a coder, just looking at the info and trying to logic through it.

----------


## iceman6216

Is it possible to make a Shockadin profile, Holy, Shock, Holy Prism, Word of Glory (Glyph of Harsh Words) and then denounce spam?

----------


## genebart

I've noticed the ret profile doesn't seem to like to cast Hammer of Wrath... anyone else have this issue?

----------


## Jimmock

> I've noticed the ret profile doesn't seem to like to cast Hammer of Wrath... anyone else have this issue?


Go into Ability Editor, Class Paladin, His profile, go to hammer of wrath and change the spell id on the left side at the bottom to 24275.

----------


## Jooknow

> Go into Ability Editor, Class Paladin, His profile, go to hammer of wrath and change the spell id on the left side at the bottom to 24275.


This doesn't work for me.

----------


## Beelzix

im not good with coding but it would be awsome if someone could updated this

----------


## Morl0ck

@Beelzix

What do you mean?

----------


## Capitanpantuflas

No one have this profiles?  :Frown:

----------

